# Timer Problem (Please Help)



## Smirtdish (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello, I use a normal Speed Stacks Timer to time my Solving, but, all of a sudden the Power button won't turn it on. I press Power, but nothing happens. The battery is not dead, because if I press Power+Reset at the same time, it does this pattern, like goes through all the numbers 1-9. (Press Power+Reset at the same time on your timer to see what I mean.) If anyone knows how to fix this problem, please tell me!! Thanks!


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 14, 2010)

It really is out of battery I assume. Take it out and put it back in. If that doesn't work, buy a new one.


----------



## Smirtdish (Nov 14, 2010)

But it still goes on when I press Power+ Reset... It does this weird pattern, so the battery cant be dead, and I tried 2 different batteries. =,[


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 14, 2010)

try doing save and reset see it it works


----------



## Smirtdish (Nov 14, 2010)

its the older version timer, no save button xD


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 14, 2010)

The power button might not be making contact with what it is supposed to, thus the button is not working. Also try making sure that all the screws in the are tight because this could effect how close the button gets to what it is supposed to make contact with when pressed in order to function if that makes any sense.


----------



## Smirtdish (Nov 14, 2010)

yes it does make sense, thanks xD. I'll try it out, its so annoying because i have 4 TIMERS AND THEY ALL DO THE SAME THING! lol


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 14, 2010)

If I remember right, stefan's pictures pretty much showed the push button directly under the plastic, so the click you hear isn't the plastic, it's the button being pressed. Have you tried measuring the voltage from the batteries with a meter? It's very easy to short out these batteries and drain them if they aren't stored properly (I worked at a casino and they didn't store them properly so I had to hunt for these CR2032's that actually had 3V).


----------



## Smirtdish (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't have a meter to measure it, but I am sure that the battery isn't dead, because of pressing Power+Reset at the same time.. It makes a pattern, I have 4 Timers, and I just switched up all the batteries into the other timers to see if any worked, none did, they all are the same. =\


----------



## Smirtdish (Nov 15, 2010)

i tried screwing them in more, didn't work =\


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 15, 2010)

Smirtdish said:


> i tried screwing them in more, didn't work =\


 
Well, perhaps the metel inside the battery compartment isn't making contact with the batteries. So maybe when you push both buttons you are applying more force than when you push just one button to the timer and making the metal connect with the batteries. You may have to bend the metal so that it connects with the batteries inside the compartment.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 15, 2010)

My timer has a low battery currently and I can make it do various things but it won't work right. Your parents don't have a meter you can check it with? What about some small electronics kits that might have some LEDs in it? Before you go too far and possibly end up damaging your stackmat, I'd check the simple things first. If you know anybody else in the area with a stackmat timer you could also quickly come to a decision. Checking the metal inside the battery compartment is also a decent idea, but you could always physically push on the battery and press the power button.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 15, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> you could always physically push on the battery and press the power button.


 
Yeah, I guess he should do that before he tries to bend the metal and fix something that isn't broken.:tu


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 15, 2010)

If he presses Power + Reset and gets a reaction, the power button isn't the problem.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 15, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> If he presses Power + Reset and gets a reaction, the power button isn't the problem.


 
I missed the obvious, good call man. Anyhow, try what I suggested before.


----------



## andreccantin (Nov 16, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> My timer has a low battery currently and I can make it do various things but it won't work right. Your parents don't have a meter you can check it with? What about some small electronics kits that might have some LEDs in it? Before you go too far and possibly end up damaging your stackmat, I'd check the simple things first. If you know anybody else in the area with a stackmat timer you could also quickly come to a decision. Checking the metal inside the battery compartment is also a decent idea, but you could always physically push on the battery and press the power button.


 
I suggest putting a strip of aluminum foil in the battery compartment to make better contact with the batteries, after checking for and scraping off any rust/oxydation on the batteries/contacts.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 16, 2010)

TRY NEW BATTERIES.

You spend 2 bucks if they aren't the problem... But you can use them later anyway.


----------



## Sarahjdes (Jan 16, 2012)

andreccantin said:


> I suggest putting a strip of aluminum foil in the battery compartment to make better contact with the batteries, after checking for and scraping off any rust/oxydation on the batteries/contacts.


 
This thread is super old, but I figured I'd bump it anyway... I had the exact same problem. All my timer did was flashing numbers, as if it was testing the screen. This is how I found this thread... I just added a piece of aluminum foil in the compartment, and it works now.

So if anyone has this problem, I suggest you give it a shot.


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't know what could be, but I've tried pressing power + reset in my timer and nothing happened :?


----------

